# Generator Fuel



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Mounted up a couple jerry cans today so that I can carry fuel for my generator without having the fumes inside the family van.

http://hasbeenthere.com/2011/01/11/jerry-mounts-generator-fuel/

or

http://travelingtek.com/2011/01/11/jerry-mounts/


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice idea, good implementation.

One thought: I assume your battery is between the two jerry cans, right?

If so, you should remember to always remove both cans and keep them away from the TT when you have to access/work on the battery. When you disconnect a cable, you might get a small spark if there is a load on the system. Sparks around gasoline are a no-no.

And there almost always is a load on the system--the propane detector and my smoke detector are hard-wired to the +12volts, so when you disconnect even the ground wire, you can get a spark.

Just a thought.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You may want to remove those while traveling. Would hate to see what could happen if one of them was punctured by a rock flipped up by your TV.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> You may want to remove those while traveling. Would hate to see what could happen if one of them was punctured by a rock flipped up by your TV.


I think that was the point of him mounting them there was for travel. I do doubt that there is too much risk for them to be holed by a rock, I have not heard of too many people getting holes in their trailers from rock and you can be sure the Filon skin of the trailer is softer then those cans.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought the diamond plate was there to prevent rocks from breaking the filon. At least on mine.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> You may want to remove those while traveling. Would hate to see what could happen if one of them was punctured by a rock flipped up by your TV.


I think that was the point of him mounting them there was for travel. I do doubt that there is too much risk for them to be holed by a rock, I have not heard of too many people getting holes in their trailers from rock and you can be sure the Filon skin of the trailer is softer then those cans.
[/quote]

I'll take a pic of the camper parked beside mine at our campground. Aluminum skin, just above the diamond plate a small hole from a rock.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The diamond plate is there for that reason for sure, except in my case I get stuff flying up a lot higher than the diamond plate. I have had mud splattered all the way to the top of the trailer before.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

The installation looks great but I have a saftey concern.

Since you now have 10 gallons of gasoline seperated by a battery that is just behind two propane tanks I am concerned what would happen in a vehicle accident situation. You have the elements of a large fire conveniently located together.

Just a thought.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

WWH said:


> The installation looks great but I have a saftey concern.
> 
> Since you now have 10 gallons of gasoline seperated by a battery that is just behind two propane tanks I am concerned what would happen in a vehicle accident situation. You have the elements of a large fire conveniently located together.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yep behind a 3 ton vehicles with 40 gallons of fuel at the rear of it.  I thought of that also, and then decided, meh you only live once right? Seriously though... thanks for your thoughts and concerns, I knew that there would be some risk involved, but mounted outside my trailer is far better then in the back of my van (in my opinion). These are steel military grade jerry cans. If a rock can puncture it, then I guess I deserved it. I had a similar thing mounted on the back bumper of my old 73 Dodge RV and never had a problem. These are guarded pretty well by the plastic propane tank cover so I am not too worried about that. I am well aware of the issue of the sparks from the battery. I have burns on my face from changing a starter without disconnecting the battery. My batteries are in plastic boxes with all the wire covered. I also put extra split loom around the wires just in case something should rub somewhere and bare a wire.

Honestly the only thing I was a bit concerned with was having the extra weight on my hitch.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Traveling Tek said:


> Honestly the only thing I was a bit concerned with was having the extra weight on my hitch.


No worries there as that is easy to compensate for with the way you store things in the trailer or with the WDH.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. Ever look under your vehicle at the fuel tank?









I'd jsut watch the wood to make sure it doesn't rot over time and loosen the clamps...


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Ever look under your vehicle at the fuel tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, thought that myself. I will be watching it. I bought some straps at harbor freight that are perfect for holding them down. We got get up out of this snow and freezing and move to a warmer climate. Tired of everything being frozen.


----------

